# Studio Brussel streamen?

## coax

Ik zou graag Studio Brussel luisteren (en rippen) op men pc ... maar de links op de site werken niet. Allemaal windows mediaplayer crap.

Iemand dit al eens gedaan?

----------

## Zyne

werkt eigenlijk perfect voor mij...

gewoon ff de mlayer-plugin emergen, naar de site gaan, en alles start automatisch...

Ik weet nog niet hoe je hem moet rippen, maar dat kan ook niet moeilijk zijn denk ik...

Zyne

----------

## PieterB

streamripper?

----------

## Bonkie

Als het wmv/wma formaat is kan je het rippen via mplayer   :Wink: 

als het wmv formaat is moet je eerst locatie van wma bestand uit die wmv files halen (gewoon lezen), dan:

mplayer -srate 44100 -ao pcm -aofile output.wav -v url

en dan dat wav bestand omzetten naar audioformaat van keuze  :Wink: 

Zo rip ik de cafe d'anvers mixes elke week.

----------

## wout

Heb net mplayerplug-in geinstalleerd, maar als ik naar stubru ga, zegt hij 1st iets van mplayer plugin en dan geen geluid .. zie ook geen gui om op play te duwen ofzo, dnno :s hoe werkt dit ?

----------

## garo

Hoeveel bytes per seconde wordt er eigenlijk gedownload als ik online zou luisteren (goede en slechte kwaliteit) ?

----------

## Zyne

 *garo wrote:*   

> Hoeveel bytes per seconde wordt er eigenlijk gedownload als ik online zou luisteren (goede en slechte kwaliteit) ?

 

slechte kwaliteit: 2.8 KB/sec

goede kwaliteit: 12-14 KB/sec

gemeten door effectief studio brussel aan te zetten, en te kijken hoeveel bandbreedte er gebruikt wordt mbv torsmo.

greetz

----------

## wout

en mijn vraag ?!

----------

## coax

k, thx

----------

## Rafje

 *wout wrote:*   

> Heb net mplayerplug-in geinstalleerd, maar als ik naar stubru ga, zegt hij 1st iets van mplayer plugin en dan geen geluid .. zie ook geen gui om op play te duwen ofzo, dnno :s hoe werkt dit ?

 

Bij mij doet-ie 't zo: "hij" zegt iets van mplayerplug-in, dan dat-ie connecteert met één of andere server, en na 5 à 10 seconden (hij is aan 't bufferen of zo, veronderstel ik) heb ik geluid zoals het hoort.

Wat ik er wel moet bijvertellen is dat ik eerst in /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf 't volgende heb aangepast:

```

tp root # cat /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf 

ao=arts

[...]

```

anders wil-ie niet echt mee onder KDE. Als je met KDE werkt, kan je dat misschien 's proberen.

Bonne chance,

R.

----------

## heeckhau

Je kan ook gewoon de link copiëren en die met xine of vlc openen:

```
vlc http://stubru.be/intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx
```

met vlc kan je de stroom trouwens probleemloos op je schijf dumpen.

----------

## garo

of zo:

```
mplayer -nocache mms://streampower.belgacom.be/stubruhigh
```

----------

## Niek

In MPlayer dump je de stream met "-dumpstream -dumpfile". Bijvoorbeeld: "mplayer mms://streampower.belgacom.be/stubruhigh -dumpstream -dumpfile studio-brussel-$(date +"%d-%m-%Y")". Omzetten naar ander formaat (indien nodig) kan met MEncoder.

----------

## wout

error ? :s

```

mplayer -nocache http://www.ministryofsound.com/asx/radio/                                                                                                     mosradio.asx

MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.2 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster 3266 MHz (Family: 8, Stepping: 9)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/wouter/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/wouter/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/wouter/.mplayer/cod                                                                                                     ecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/wouter/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Failed to open /dev/rtc: Permission denied (/dev/rtc should be readable by the u                                                                                                     ser.)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/wouter/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or d                                                                                                     irectory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing http://www.ministryofsound.com/asx/radio/mosradio.asx.

Resolving www.ministryofsound.com for AF_INET...

Connecting to server www.ministryofsound.com[195.130.135.206]:80 ...

Resolving www.ministryofsound.com for AF_INET...

Connecting to server www.ministryofsound.com[195.130.135.206]:80 ...

size_confirm mismatch!: 22611 28271

Error while parsing chunk header

Used protocol http

asf_streaming_start failed

Check if this is a playlist which requires -playlist option

Example: mplayer -playlist <url>

Unable to open URL: http://www.ministryofsound.com/asx/radio/mosradio.asx

Exiting... (End of file)

```

----------

## Rafje

 *wout wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -nocache http://www.ministryofsound.com/asx/radio/mosradio.asx
> 
> ...

 

't Is ietwat prutswerk, maar zo doe-ie het wel:

```
rafje@tp rafje $ wget http://www.ministryofsound.com/asx/radio/mosradio.asx -O - -q

<ASX Version = "3.0">

<title>Ministry of Sound Radio</title>

<Entry>

<title>London's Digital Dance Floor</title>

[...snip]

<ref="mms://a1270.l954733372.c9547.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1270/9547/v0001/reflector:33372" /> 

[snip...]

rafje@tp rafje $ mplayer -nocache mms://a1270.l954733372.c9547.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1270/9547/v0001/reflector:33372

```

En 't resultaat van deze laatste mplayer is de verwachte teringherrie^Wmuziek.   :Smile: 

----------

## Zyne

tjah... Ik heb net hetzelfde gevonden...  :Smile: 

deze werkt (spijtig genoeg): 

```
mplayer -nocache mms://a1270.l954733372.c9547.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1270/9547/v0001/reflector:33372
```

----------

## wout

nice, spijtig genoeg ?

this music r0x0r  :Very Happy:  A&B etc  :Wink: 

----------

## Niek

 *wout wrote:*   

> error ? :s
> 
> ```
> 
> (...)
> ...

 No flame intended, maar er staat toch duidelijk wat het probleem is?  :Rolling Eyes: 

De file die je probeert af te spelen in een playlist, dus je moet "mplayer -playlist http://www.ministryofsound.com/asx/radio/mosradio.asx" gebruiken. Eerst wgetten en dan de url er uit frutselen kan natuurlijk ook, maar de -playlist optie is beter  :Smile: 

----------

## wout

ok, indeed, must have overlooked it  :Smile:  sry  :Razz: 

----------

## pjv

Shell-scriptje voor mplayer:

/usr/bin/stream

```
#! /bin/sh

#

# stream - a script to stream asx music from internetradio's

 

mplayer -cache 500 http://stubru.be/intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx

```

Geniet ervan  :Wink: 

----------

## pjv

Oja, hoeveel bytes? Niet zó heel veel: 50 Mb per uur ofzo geloof ik.

----------

## Arioch84

Weet er iemand hoe ik [url:http://www.paradiso.nl/]Paradiso streams[/url] kan rippen? Ik kan de url van de clips maar niet vinden  :Sad: 

----------

## pjv

Kan het zijn dat 

mplayer -cache 500 -playlist http://stubru.be/intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx nu niet meer werkt? Blijkbaar is er op de Belgacom server iets veranderd, want ik krijg: 

```

# mplayer -playlist http://stubru.be/intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx

MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium M Banias 598.0 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 5)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /root/.mplayer/config

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

File not found: 'intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx'

Failed to open http://stubru.be/intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx

Error while opening playlist file http://stubru.be/intermodus/overige/stubrulive_high.asx: Onbekend bestand of map

```

Zou dit iets kunnen zijn met een relatieve link ofzo die dood is?

----------

## pjv

Het is alleen met mplayer, xine werkt wel.

----------

## Niek

Dat komt door de nieuwe USE flag "network" die is geintroduceerd. Je moet met ufed (emerge ufed) hem ff aan zetten en mplayer recompilen. Zie ook https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1397726#1397726

----------

## Hawkeye

 *Niek wrote:*   

> Dat komt door de nieuwe USE flag "network" die is geintroduceerd. Je moet met ufed (emerge ufed) hem ff aan zetten en mplayer recompilen. Zie ook https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1397726#1397726

 

Woei, bedankt voor de tip. Ik zat al te denken dat ik m'n mplayer installatie had verprutst omdat niets meer wou streamen, maar ik heb blijkbaar de hele tijd over die nieuwe network flag heengelezen.

En ja, ik zie nu net dat de ebuild mooi zegt dat die USE flag er nieuw is bijgekomen. Maar ja, van de voorbijscrollende output van gcc word ik niet bepaald vrolijk, dus die 'einfo' boodschappen lees ik meestal niet, omdat het laatste wat ik te zien krijg toch maar iets in de zin van  *Quote:*   

> --- !empty dir /usr/lib
> 
> --- !empty dir /usr/include
> 
> --- !empty dir /usr/bin
> ...

  is.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pjv

Zeer bedankt  :Very Happy: 

Nog iemand die de info niet leest!

----------

